# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Trek FX5

## Zembla11

Onko muilla kokemuksia Trek FX5 pyörän isospeed-erottimesta? Ajaessa kuuluu napse tästä erottimesta eli onkohan se vaan ominaisuus vai ei.

----------

